# Jax



## Mollie_Jax (Aug 28, 2014)

Jax is a rescued Husky. He was found walking the streets of a town called Frankfort. The police picked him us and took him to the Clintion county Humane society. He was found there by a husky rescuer then one of my co workers took him. They found out he doesn't do well with small kids so they had to find him a new home and he got his forever home with my boyfriend and I.


----------

